# بدائيات ال dcs..........هدية؟؟؟؟؟



## أشرف محمود ذكى (2 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء أحضرت اليكم مجمع لبعض الأختصارات الخاصة بال DCS وأتمنى ان تحوز أعجابكم.

*1. Acronyms and Abbreviations*


_ACR_
_Auxiliary Control Room (or Remote Technical Room)_
_AI_
_Analog Input_
_AO_
_Analog Output_
_BCPS_
_Basic Process Control System_
_BKM_
_Battery__ and Key switch Module_
_BMS_
_Burner Management System_
_C&E_
_Cause & Effect_
_C200_
_C200 Control Processor Module_
_C300_
_C300 Control Processor Module_
_CE_
_A European Union mark to denote compliance with the relevant EU directives_
_CEE_
_Control Execution Environment_
_CF9_
_Control Firewall with 9 ports_
_CLX_
_Allen Bradley Control Logix system_
_CP_
_Control Processor_
_CR_
_Existing Control Room_
_CSA_
_Canadian Standard Association_
_DC_
_Direct Current_
_DCI_
_Document Control Index_
_DCS_
_Distributed Control Systems_
_DI_
_Digital Input_
_DMR_
_Dual Modular Redundant_
_DO_
_Digital Output_
_DTI_
_Diagnostic Test Interval_
_ECR_
_Engineering Control Room_
_ELD_
_Earth Leakage Detector_
_EPC_
_Engineering, Procurement & Construction_
_EPKS_
_Experion Process Knowledge System_
_ESD_
_Emergency Shut Down_
_ETA_
_External Termination Assemblies_
_FAT_
_Factory Acceptance Test_
_FB_
_Function Block_
_FDM_
_Field Device Manager_
_FGS_
_Fire & Gas Control System_
_FLD_
_Functional Logic Diagrams_
_FM_
_Factory Mutual_
_FMEA_
_Failure Mode Effect Analysis_
_FOR_
_Field Operator Room_
_FPD_
_Flat Panel Display_
_FSC_
_Fail Safe Controller_
_FTA_
_Field Termination Assembly_
_FTE_
_Fault Tolerant Ethernet_
_GPS_
_Global Positioning System_
_HART_
_Highway Addressable Remote Transducer_
_HMI_
_Human Machine Interface_
_HMIWeb_
_Human Machine Interface in Web Input_
_HSMS_
_Honeywell Safety Management Systems_
_I/O_
_Input / Output_
_ICS_
_Integrated Control System_
_IEC_
_International Electro Technical Commission_
_IFAT_
_Integrated Factory Acceptance Test_
_IOTA_
_Input Output Terminal Assembly_
_IP_
_Input_
_IS_
_Intrinsic Safe_
_LAS_
_Link Active Scheduler_
_LED_
_Light Emitting Diode_
_LM_
_Line Monitoring_
_MCB_
_Miniature Circuit Breaker_
_MCR_
_Main Control Room_
_MOS_
_Maintenance Override Switch_
_MOV_
_Motor Operated Valve_
_MTBF_
_Mean Time Between Failure_
_MTTF_
_Mean Time To Failure_
_MTTR_
_Mean Time To Repair_
_MVIP_
_Multiple Vendor Interface Program_
_NSR_
_Non Safety Related_
_O_
_Output_
_OP_
_Output_
_OS_
_Operator Station_
_P&ID_
_Process & Instrumentation Diagram_
_PBM_
_Production and Business Management_
_PC_
_Personal Computer_
_PCN_
_Process Control Network_
_PFD_
_Probability of Failure on Demand_
_PKS_
_Process Knowledge System_
_POS_
_Process Override Switch_
_PS_
_Power Supply_
_PSU_
_Power Supply Unit_
_PVST_
_Partial Valve Stroke Test_
_QMR_
_Quadruple Modular Redundant_
_QPP_
_Quad Processor Pack_
_RDSM_
_Remote Diagnostic Safety Manager_
_RTD_
_Resistance Temperature Detector_
_SAO_
_Safety related AO_
_SAT_
_Site Acceptance Test_
_SCADA_
_Supervisory Control And Data Acquisition_
_SD_
_Shutdown_
_SDC_
_Shut Down Console_
_SDO_
_Safety related DO_
_SDOL_
_Safety related Loop monitored DO_
_SER_
_Sequence-of-Event Recording_
_SFF_
_Safe Failure Fraction_
_SICC_
_System InterConnection Cable_
_SIL_
_Safety Integrity Level_
_SIS_
_Safety Instrumented System_
_SM_
_Safety Manager_
_SMDO_
_Secondary Mean of De-energization_
_SMS_
_Safety Management Systems_
_SOE_
_Sequence of Events_
_SOUR_
_Start-up Override_
_SR_
_Safety Related_
_TCP/IP_
_Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol_
_TR_
_Technical Room_
_TUV_
_Technischer Uberwachungs-Verein in German, which translates to Technical Supervisory Association_
_UL_
_Underwriters Laboratories_
_UPS_
_Uninterrupted Power Supply_
_US_
_Universal Station_
_USI_
_Universal Safety Interface_
_UTP_
_Unshielded Twisted Pair_
_1oo2_
_1 out of 2 (voting)_
_2oo2_
_2 out of 2 (voting)_
_2oo3_
_2 out of 3 (voting)_
_2oo4_
_2 out of 4 (voting)_
_2ooN_
_2 out of N (voting)_



 تابعونا:31:


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (8 فبراير 2010)

dcs..........هدية؟؟؟؟؟, بدائيات الجزء الثانى 
*1. Function of the DCS*

The function of the DCS is to provide plant operations with the ability to perform plant process regulatory control in a safe manner. The DCS will receive discrete and analogue inputs through traditional wiring from field devices, use regulatory control algorithms, discrete logic and control languages to perform logic and control operations, execute control of discrete and analogue output functions to field devices, perform data handling operations and communicate with external devices and systems.
DCS includes system console equipment, cabinets, servers, controllers, I/O modules, communication hardware, auxiliary power supplies, pre-fabricated system cables, wiring, terminations, third party devices interfaces and engineering station computer with configuration and program development software.​ 
*1.1. System Performances*

The DCS provides the following minimum performances:

*PARAMETER*
*PERFORMANCE*
Analog control loop scan rate (flow, pressure, level, temperature)
*<* * 1 sec* 


Digital control loop scan rate (interlock, binary logic)
*< 1 sec* 


Analogue monitoring loop scan rate
(signal not used for control)
*< 2 sec*


Digital monitoring loop scan rate
(signal not used for control)
*< 1 sec*


Time for an alarm/event switching
(to report on alarm console)
*< 2 sec*


Commands from operator station to I/Os or to serial interface modules level
*< 1 sec*


Alarm acknowledgement on OSs
(time elapsed from when the aknowledge push button on the page is pressed to when the alarm is completely acknowledged).
*< 2 sec*


Graphic display call-up time
(time elapsed from when the call-up key is pressed to when the page is completely displayed, including dynamic data, for a page containing 100 tags, of which 30 updated process variables).
*< 2.5 sec*


Graphic display update time
(time elapsed from when I/O is scanned at I/O or at serial interface module level to when data is updated on a currently displayed page
< 2 sec


DCS communication table scan rate for communication interface with external systems (delays due to external devices shall not be considered) (read and write operations)
< 2 sec


The “scan rate” is defined as the time required for one cycle of input update, control algorithm function execution and output update for control loops and as the time between consecutive input updates for monitoring loops.

*1.2. Power Supply*

The electrical power supply to feed the DCS comes from a dedicated redundant Uninterruptable Power Supply (UPS). The following data shall be considered as available from external feeding system:

· Voltage available 230 Vac (± 10%)
· Frequency 50 Hz (± 5%)
· T.H.D. ± 5%

Number of required UPS AC feeders
Each SM System has a number of 230 Vac feeders.
These feeders are required for powering the 230 Vac/24 Vdc power supply units mounted in the SM cabinet. These power supply units provide the 24 Vdc power which is required for the SM system.
The number of 230 Vac feeders is depending on the number of power supply units installed.
A maximum of 2 power supply units is connected to one incoming feeder.
The number of AC feeders required is depending on the PSU’s installed.
Number of PSU’s installed Number of required feeders
· 2 PSU’s installed 2 Pcs of 230 Vac feeders
· 4 PSU’s installed 2 Pcs of 230 Vac feeders
· 6 PSU’s installed 4 Pcs of 230 Vac feeders

There are utility feeders available in the SM cabinets.
The AC outlet sockets and the enclosure lights are not powered from the UPS 230 Vac feeders.
The actual number of PSU’s required is determined by the required load for each SM system.

Power Supply Unit
For converting the 230 Vac to 24 Vdc power supply units are used.
One type of power supply units is available:
· Power supply unit Make Honeywell, Type PSU-UNI2450.
This power supply unit does not require primary circuit breakers and secondary switches as all connections are made with removable cables. 
Input terminals are provided.
The Honeywell PSU-UNI2450 power supply is a switched-mode DC power supply with a high efficiency (>87%). It accepts a wide range of input voltages to provide 24 Vdc, 50 A output.​*1.3. DCS: Logic of signals *

Signals exchanged with Honeywell Experion PKS Release 30x use: 
· Positive logic for commands and feedbacks (“0” with no command; “1” when a command is required) 
· Failsafe logic for interlocks, alarms and events (“1” in normal condition; “0” when an interlock, an alarm or an event is active). ​ 
*1.4. DCS: Nature of signals *

Signals can be of different nature: Boolean, Analogue, Text or Pointer (abbreviations “Bool” / “Analogue” / “Text” & “Pointer”): 
· Boolean: it defines the type of value expected (“0” or “1”) but without specifying if this data is isolated or grouped into a certain structure (16 bits can be concatenated to a word for example) before to be sent to the Operator Stations 
· Analogue: it just defines the type of value expected (“Analogue”) ; its format will be adapted to the use of the connection (time, 16b-integer, 32b-real, …) 
· Text: when the connection needs a text format information (“unit” for example) 
· Pointer: It is a link between 2 blocks allowing to exchange system information 
· Permanent or Impulse (abbreviations “Perm” & “Imp”): 
· Permanent: it defines a signal that must keep its value to insure the function (“1”: the function is active; “0” the function is disabled) 
· Impulse: in this case, only a pulse is needed to transmit the information; afterwards, the connection goes back to 0 (“1”: the function is activated; “0” the function has been processed and / or memorised) 
. DCS: Time delay 1.5:
· All time delays shall be expressed in seconds.​ 
*1.6. Process Unit Segregations on various controllers *

Process units are controlled by n° 4 C300 redundant controllers (for reaction, utilities, treatment 1, treatment 2) and n° 1 C200 redundant controller for PDS plant. 
Due to that, for a equilibrate CPU signals loading among the four redundant DCS controllers, the Process Unit are distributed inside the DCS system as for the following 
.table





​


----------



## احمد محمود. (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد القرشي (29 يوليو 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_​


----------



## elgamaal (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hazem-z (28 أغسطس 2010)

في انتظار المزيد .... مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## asm929496 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

